# will be building...continued.



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

so ..friends, now i am waiting for you advice:

Here is what i had on paper! Nothing exact...simply an idea /sketches of it

1) MB ASUS deluxe Z68 chip OR Asus deluxe gen. 3 P67P68
very important are the features the MB has!! eg usb3.0 /firewire/blutooth etc

2) PSU ---Be Qiet straight power 700 OR Enermax TX 750 MOD87 
Its should be able to withstand the 24 hrs /day / 365 days with about
7days a yr down time ----Server Functions

3) CPU intel core i7 2700K OR 2600K (future proof??????)are they???

4) CASE: Akasa Venom Toxic OR Aerocool Xpredator 
Important----enough room to add components-good cable management! I hate cables--I cant tolerate them...!!! ((

As regards to the cooler i hope to start with the one on the cpu and after that i upgrade to NOCTUA SE2 

Otherwise, i am open as long as it remains within reason----Budget!!

Hope to hear from you soon volks!
thanks
LT

This is what i am thinking of as the basis (so called skeleton)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good Mobo.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html
There is no such thing as future proof.
Cases are a personal choice. 
Look over our build list for ideas and what are top quality components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the intel 2500K is a better choice for both budget & performance as considered *equally* the 2600K is more towards luxury IMHO



my golden rule is try to spend about

$150.00 to $175.00 on motherboard

not more than $250.00 on CPU

not more than $275.00 on GPU

you can convert these currencies with any online calculator


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

to add to what the others have said.

Its personal preference but I would not choose either case you have listed. Coolermaster, silverstone, antec, corsair and lan li make better cases imo

I like the 2700k CPUs but if your not going to overclock then I would agree with Linderman that the 2500k is a better choice.

If your going to upgrade the cooler later remember you will need some artic silver thermal compound to apply to the cpu but you will need either 90% isopropyl alcohol or art clean 1 & 2 to clean of the old stuff before applying the new paste.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello volks...
Thanks for the quick replies! quite impressive reaction times!! Thumbs up!

I will go through the different tutorials and reasses my choices! Hope to get a much cleaner sketch!

DILEMMA --Concerned about----CPU choice
Yes...thanks for the tips and the info. 
However, am intending to use several Virtual maschines and from the experience i have gained from the testing these VMs under VirtualBOX 4 and VMware ESXi they really need resources! No! They gobble resouces
I mean processing power.
That was the reason of the said choices! (2600K or 2700K )

Question:

Objectively, what are your opinions about the VMs under a linux host !
(the tests system was under linuxmint debian and CENTOS 6) -with 4 VMs
VMs where |--- FreeNaS---Untangle---Virtual Router----|

Any suggestions to a smarter / more pragmatic approach are more than welcome


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 2500 will do for VMs but you will need ram consider 16GB


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

salu Greenbrucelee

thanks for the information. I will take your advice. Ram!!!!! Actually i was thinking of 2x 4gb RAM! But after looking around on google about VMs it seems i might have to run with 16GB for a start to be on the safe side.

Well...well! What els? Oh yes the PSU i am having trouble to figure out how much i will need. I have looked around at the many calculators available.........but well non can give me a definete number. may be i am expecting too much.

In any case i will be more than happy if you can guid me.
I just want to be on the safe side.......what i mean with this is that i nee to have a buffer of Power so thatin case i need to add more components...i dont have to end up buying a new PSU.

I want to have a rather quiet PSU ( very quiet indeed) since it will be running almost all day / week /month etc. thought of a 850 W PSU. Do you think this would cover me up.??? I am worried about the budget though! 

thanks
LT


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

One note is that if you intend to use the i5 for your display adapter (as I don't see any video card choices listed), you're going to need the z68 board. P67 can only run graphics with a discrete video card, so if you want the p67 than you're going to need to buy a video card in addition.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what graphics card are you going for?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The power you require will be determined by the GPU you select. The SeaSonic made brands I listed in Post #2 all operate very quietly.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Toothman

I was just checking out your system! Are you happy with the PSU? Is it really quiet? Please let me know! What other one would you buy if you had to?

BIG QUESTION : GPU......???
Yes actually I am not planning to buy a G-Card straight away! But instead to buy one within 2-3 months of the first build (skeleton).
Reading from the last message....I will need to know which kind of card I intend to buy...in order to plan for my power needs. In my sketchy plan it would be something in the middle. 

Nevertheless I am leaning towards the 750-850 Watt mark (including 150-200W Buffer supply)

PS. What did you mean with the CPU Z68 or P67?? I dont understand ! Sorry!! (

Thanks
LT


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The i5 25/26/2700Ks come with Intel HD 3000 graphics built-in. Which means if your motherboard can enable the graphics, you don't have to buy a video card. And it's not so bad as a GPU, anyway. It can play 1080p videos like YouTube or Blu Ray just fine.

p67 and z68 are motherboard chipsets. They have different capabilities. The p67 is better for tweaking and overclocking, but cannot enable the Intel HD Graphics, meaning you won't get any display from your computer unless you install a video card. The z68, however, will run the Intel HD Graphics out of the box and you will have display without having to buy a video card yet.

Thanks for checking out my rig lol it's modest but I'm proud of it. Runs Skyrim on high and SWTOR maxed out beautifully. And as I type right now, it's bitmining at about 170Mhash/s. Nothing super but pretty good for $650 :grin:

I've never heard my PSU make a peep. It is only a 620w, however, so if you intend to purchase a video card with more power demands than the 6850 then you'll need more wattage. Seasonic is one of, if not the, best brand of PSUs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

p67 chipset Mobo- A dedicated GPU is required.
z68 chipset Mobo- you can use onboard graphics until you purchase a dedictaed GPU.
Top quality PSU's, like the one that have been suggested, are very quiet.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Will be building..continued!!....Moving Forward

Salu to all those trying to help us! ) i am inching forward! Today i was trying to check out the stores near home for a casing! Non of the vendors here do have the cases i want! (

PROBLEM:
I want to check them out personaly! This is not possible they told me! They dont stoke most of the products...so i cant take a lookat them.

Can anyone please direct me to a store where i could find / get a case with the following features on the front panel:

a) USB 3.0 / 2.0
b) firewire
c) eSATA
d) Audio
e) Fan regulation nobs!
f) All the other standard feat.

As i mentioned in my first message, i wqas thinking of the

1) Aerol Cool xpredator -for its cable management!

2) Akasa Venome Toxic- " " "

Please...this is turning out to be the most difficult issue now! Any advice is wellcome x 10000000
may be i can use both your advice and the pics online to find someother casing that suits my needs!

Thanks
LT


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

LoneTree said:


> Will be building..continued!!....Moving Forward
> 
> Salu to all those trying to help us! ) i am inching forward! Today i was trying to check out the stores near home for a casing! Non of the vendors here do have the cases i want! (
> 
> ...



youre going to have to settle for pictures of cases online; I know of no distributors that will allow you to open the box to allow viewing of the case


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Newegg.com lists all the specs of their cases on the page, including ports


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Some PC shops keep many of their cases on display and will let you open them up to view the interior. 
As noted by toothman, Newegg and some other sites have good pics of the cases from different angles. The manufacturers site usually have a few pics also.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

linderman said:


> youre going to have to settle for pictures of cases online; I know of no distributors that will allow you to open the box to allow viewing of the case


My local microcenter always have a lot of cases on display. Most of them have side panels open or drive bays open do you can see all the interiors.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

... ..and the misery goes on! Just about to .....bang my head onthe wall! (

It would be nice to spend about 100 Euros on something tangible! Something i have inspected! This is one of those things that are very crucial to my plan!!!!!

( am in a bad mood)....

Thanks

LT


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

antec 1200 v3 and the newest coolermaster haf have all you require so do most newer cases.


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

toothman....

$650 ??? How did you do that? I am struggling to keep it below 1000 !!

thanks
LT


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I went with AMD :grin: my only regret is that my blackbone case isn't as pretty or loaded as something like a HAF


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

LoneTree said:


> toothman....
> 
> $650 ??? How did you do that? I am struggling to keep it below 1000 !!
> 
> ...


What post are you referring to?


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Linderman? are you ok

I am back after a very long skiing holiday! )......now its time to get dirty with my build.
this is is what i have decide to do....

1) CPU ....................i5 2500k
2) Mobo...................Asus p8z68 deluxe /gen. 3
3) HDD.....................Samsung Spinpoint F3 1 TB
4) DVD - CD combo ...Liteon 
5) RAM ....................Kingston Hyper x DDR3 1600 3 x 4GB
6) CHASIS................Aerocool Xpredator evil Green 
7) CPU-Cooler .........Prolimatech Genesis ***
8) PSU Seasonic........X-Series -760W 80+ Gold OR Corsair HX 750W/850W *****
9) GPU.....................(waiting) Next batch-/stage
10)SSD....................(waiting)!!!! for prices to come down! next-stage

Actually ...i do intend to press the PAY button! 
However, i would like some one to make a last check! Have a look! Are these components compatible? Is the system sensible?

a) Which of the the PSU is better Seasonic -x or Corsair HX they cost about the same amount! Seasonix 760W ...Euro 140 and corsair HX 850W Euro 140 too. The Corsair HX 750W is Euro 120.

b) CPU cooler. Prolimatech ?alternatives? This costs Euro 55

All the other parts are ok in my view! I have a good feeling.....! But any critique is wellcome....Please dont forget the arguments!

Thanks
LT


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

By the way those prices are from www.geizhals.de and www.geizhals.at !

I am planning to shop from the above link and from www.Amazon.de and www.amazon.at ! 
The reason being that if anything is not as it should be i can always send the parts back without any hassle. They take care of the shipping too! Even when returning unwanted goods!!!!!

Yes...Lots has changed....since my last plan. 
Its the research i have done on old products and new parts plus advice from the volks at Tech support. Thanks indeed for your attention and help

Th:thumb:nks
LT


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

seasonic make both the seasonic one and the corsair one. So go for which ever you want.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Asus p8z68 is a Dual Channel Mobo so you will want a 2x4GB matched pair of RAM.
I would suggest a better brand (G.Skill-Corsair) of RAM also.
SeaSonic- XFX -Corsiar (TX-AX-) PSU's are made by SeaSonic


----------



## LoneTree (Jun 28, 2011)

hallo tech team...Goodmorning
As of last i was able to buildmy pc, however the cpu cooler i bought (prolimatch genesis-) did not step to the plate.....!!Now i am in need of advice.

The cooler came with no fans. so i ended paying extra euros for the 2 fans. This ended being very expensive for a cooler as i noticed ..after comparing the priceswith others.

Question:
Which cooler would you advise me to take...after such a bad experience????

MY NEW PC:
*24/7 ---nonstop
* 4 Virtual maschines installed
*Linux / windows 7
*Server modus
*remote access 

Other details of my PC:

1) CPU ....................i5 2500k
2) Mobo...................Asus p8z68 deluxe /gen. 3
3) HDD.....................Samsung Spinpoint F3 1 TB + 2 x 500GB WD +
4) DVD - CD combo ....Liteon 
5) RAM ....................Kingston Hyper x DDR3 1600 3 x 4GB
6) CHASIS.................Aerocool Xpredator 
7) CPU-Cooler ...........Prolimatech Genesis ***
8) PSU Seasonic........Corsair HX 750W
9) Beamer
10) WirelessCard
11)Asus Netbook 

Thanks in adavance for your help!!

PS: i just want a quiet cooler which wont break the bank! I am almost Broke!!:frown:

LT


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't go wrong with either of the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212s:
Newegg.com - Fan & Heatsinks, hyper 212


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as above or the BeQuiet DarkPro advanced, or corsair H50


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If no OC'ing is involved, use the OEM CPU cooler.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+


hard to beat for a cheap cooler; but as stated by Tyree, the stock cooler is "ok" for non-overclocking; but if you make the system work hard (like hours of gaming or video encoding) I think an affordable cooler is not a bad adoption


----------

